# WTB: MK 24v - 80 lb iPilot Trolling Motor



## einner (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello All, would love your thoughts and recommendations re: new install of a MK 24v - 80 lb iPilot Trolling Motor on an '05 HB Biscayne. Is there any one you'd highly recommend in the Central Florida/Sanford area? How 'bout a total guess-timated price? Best batteries to consider? Thanks guys. Carbonunit1


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

that size should be plenty for your HB, I'd call Kevin @ East Cape for the installation. As far as batteries I'd use Odyssey Batteries, 1500 series


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

I got my mk from Owen marine in eustis. Great guys! Odyssey make a good battery but $$$$$. Look at the interstate srm-29.


----------

